

Chicago Hacker News Meetup: 8pm 4/30 @ New Wave Coffee - ziadbc

Come talk, hack and play duck hunt.
======
hotpockets
Anyone from evanston taking the purple line/red line? Hit me up (if you want
to meet up before hand).

------
sachinag
Wow, this would be my third event of the night. Any way to move it?

~~~
tptacek
I'm down for something in early May. Also, are we a 21+ crowd? I might prefer
a bar to a coffee shop.

~~~
brandnewlow
Early may sounds good for me. And definitely at a bar if possible.

~~~
tptacek
Sachin! Pick a date!

~~~
brandnewlow
How about a week from this Thursday? 8 days from now? As for location, I'd
prefer north side but I'm crap as far as knowing about good spots.

~~~
tptacek
North side says "Hopleaf" to me, but I'm open-minded. I can make the date
work.

~~~
brandnewlow
Hopleaf sounds great. I'll break out my skinny jeans for the occasion.

------
tptacek
Wow, short notice, eh?

------
ziadbc
I'm here by the big screen.

------
dotpavan
friday might be better..

------
bingaman
Good choice.

